# Canon T6 vs Nikon D3400? Can't decide..



## Emart0420 (Feb 16, 2017)

just as it says. For the same price as the Nikon, I can get a great bundle with the canon.

Mainly shooting sports outside, family stuff, the basics. Just can't decide which one to go with. One has 18mp and the other 24mp.. need help deciding! I don't want something outdated. Regardless of what I'm shooting I want the picture to look great.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 16, 2017)

Canon T6 has a very old sensor in it, it was first used in the Canon t2i then t3i, t4i, t5i and t5 and t6
Its ok but nothing more then that after all its about 7 years old and it shows, low light performance are not impressive and dynamic range is basic
On the other hand the Nikon D3400 has a thoroughly modern sensor with better low light performance, better dynamic range, More resolution, had its AA filter removed thus you potentially can get sharper pictures, it has better auto focus and is overall the better camera.
If you want to save a little bit get the Nikon D3300 which is almost as good as the D3400 sharing same sensor and same auto focus system.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 16, 2017)

Emart0420 said:


> just as it says. For the same price as the Nikon, I can get a great bundle with the canon.
> 
> Mainly shooting sports outside, family stuff, the basics. Just can't decide which one to go with. One has 18mp and the other 24mp.. need help deciding! I don't want something outdated. Regardless of what I'm shooting I want the picture to look great.



The Canon has what is it? A sensor from 2009 in it? The same sensor they stuffed into how many models of outdated Rebels? Wasn't it seven Rebels in a row with that old sensor that was designed during the second-to-the-last year of G.W. Bush's tenure?

The great bundle is largely designed to get this old merchandise out the door. You want the pictures to look great--in TOUGH lighting conditions? The Nikon has a state-of-the-art Sony-made sensor. Class-leading performance for 2017, not 2009.

One sensor has 18 million photosites; the other has another SIX MILLION photosites...that means 33% MORE photosites than the 18MP Canon sensor. When it comes to being able to protect the highlights, and then LIFT the dark areas in software...the Sony sensors blow away Canon's outdated sensor technology. Stating that the way I juust did realllly rankles a lot of Canon users, and they start making claims about how, "One can make good pictures with anything!"  True to a point, but when the chips hit the fan, and you need to rescue a BLACK frame from an accidental or deliberate under-exposure, the Sony sensors come up looking pretty good...the 'other' sensors fill up with noise and patterned banding.

I like Boone's Farm wine...but there **is** better wine. Both will get you drunk, however.


----------



## Emart0420 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hah. You guys made this easy for me. Goin with the Nikon D3400. I understand that the stuff I'll be doing I could do with a canon but I don't want old stuff. Thanks for the help!


----------



## PhOtoSITIVE (Feb 17, 2017)

Sounds like you made your decision but I went with the Nikon 3400 and wouldn't go back!


----------



## greybeard (Feb 17, 2017)

Emart0420 said:


> Hah. You guys made this easy for me. Goin with the Nikon D3400. I understand that the stuff I'll be doing I could do with a canon but I don't want old stuff. Thanks for the help!


Yea, the retailer is trying to unload  stock that is probably about to be replaced with a newer model.  From *everything* I've read, the Nikon 3300-3400 is the best entry-level dSLR going.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 17, 2017)

The Nikon D3400 has the latest in sensor technology In the entry model and with expeed 4 processing you will get better IQ  for all around shooting including low light with cleaner files over the older canon T6. I use to have the D3300 and the image quality was fantastic even with a cheap 18-55 kit lens.What a helluva sensor that punches way past it's price tag so image's from the D3400 should  be no different maybe even better then the D3300.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2017)

I am 100% positive that the D3400 performs VERY well with the new 70-300mm f/4.5~6.3 AF-P VR lens; please note, this is the AF-P focusing lens, not the over 10 years old 70-300 AF-S model with VR. Thom Hogan recently tested the new,low-cost 70-300 lens on the D3400, and the focusing of this ***NEW*** lens he rates up there with that of say a 70-200mm f/2.8 lens when shot on the D3400. Check his web pages for details on the 70-300 AF-P lens, and his D3400 review.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 17, 2017)

Definitely not D3400 ... its worse than the predecessor D3300. All it got is WiFi and that sucks with Nikon anyway. Otherwise they crippled that thing.

And really, get a D7100 or D7000 from the used market. Its the FAR superior camera.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2017)

Odd that on December 22, 2016 of the web's first, and oldest, digital camera review and testing sites awarded the D3400 their Best Entry-level D-SLR of 2016 award...


Nikon D3400 Review


----------



## Emart0420 (Feb 20, 2017)

Solarflare said:


> Definitely not D3400 ... its worse than the predecessor D3300. All it got is WiFi and that sucks with Nikon anyway. Otherwise, they crippled that thing.
> 
> And really, get a D7100 or D7000 from the used market. Its the FAR superior camera.



worse? you must be misinformed. I couldn't care less about the wifi or Bluetooth capability. I'm not trying to take professional photos and sell them for thousands. It's a youth football team that I coach for. I want to be able to share photos with the parents via facebook. I'd also be doing other stuff with it and I don't want old sensor technology or any of that stuff. I plan on getting better lenses later down the road.


----------



## ChristieB (Oct 11, 2017)

Emart0420 said:


> Hah. You guys made this easy for me. Goin with the Nikon D3400. I understand that the stuff I'll be doing I could do with a canon but I don't want old stuff. Thanks for the help!


Found this because I was having the same problem... Canon T6 or Nikon D3400 I think I will be ordering the Nikon Friday.


----------



## Solarflare (Oct 11, 2017)

Emart0420 said:


> you must be misinformed.


 Pfft, riiiiiiiight ! LOLz.

Its purely random that Nikon is getting into trouble...


----------



## keen.observer (May 4, 2018)

Both are good enough, generally. From there it is a matter of personal preference. I prefer Nikons over Canons, as I find the control layouts more comfortable on Nikons. You may prefer Canon controls. Sonys are nice, but have fewer lenses available, and get shorter battery life. Compare the cost of the lenses, speedlights, filters, etc, you would get for each system. Do Megapixels matter to you more, or do burst rates, or something else? Only you can say. I would get a Nikon. You need to do what will best suit you, and your needs.


----------



## keen.observer (May 4, 2018)

The Nikon has more MegaPixels, more AF points, and a faster burst rate. That would decide it for me, even if I did not generally prefer Nikons.


----------



## beagle100 (May 5, 2018)

Js06 said:


> Go to a store and pick them up and use them. See which feels better in your hands, which system makes sense to you, and let that be your guide. Also, consider Sony products.  But if you are just starting out, then it's better to use these tip



I agree, Canon may be the better choice  but also look at sony
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 1, 2018)

Of the two go for the Nikon because Canons are just Nikon rejects.......


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 1, 2018)

Canon and Nikon make some great cameras, and in the right hands a great image can be taken.  A good idea is to buy a pretty good camera and spend the rest on Glass ( Lens ).


----------



## EJA64 (Nov 3, 2018)

Emart0420 said:


> just as it says. For the same price as the Nikon, I can get a great bundle with the canon.
> 
> Mainly shooting sports outside, family stuff, the basics. Just can't decide which one to go with. One has 18mp and the other 24mp.. need help deciding! I don't want something outdated. Regardless of what I'm shooting I want the picture to look great.


----------



## EJA64 (Nov 3, 2018)

Canon has a history of changing their mount....so that current users can no longer use the lenses they own on new model cameras. They did it before, and may do it again....at any time.....forcing Canonites to stay with older cameras, or buy newer lenses when they get newer cameras. Nikon has a history of continuing their old mount, so new camera buyers can-in many cases-use older lenses they already have-or that they buy used at bargain prices-on newer cameras. Nikon also has a habit of releasing adaptors when they change a mount so that older lenses can be used on newer cameras. Nikon offered an adaptor which let users use DX, and FX, F Mount lenses on the smaller N1 mount cameras....J5, V3, etc. Now they also offer an adaptor which lets you use older F Mount lenses on new Z mount cameras. Generally, Nikon treats it's customers better than Canon does. Take it for what it is worth.


----------

